
Ask HN: Service to schedule webhook to hit my server? - patwalls
Maybe this is a naive question, but is there any service or easy way to hit my server, say, every 5 minutes? Looking for something super simple and dont really want to configure anything on my end.
======
nwrk
[https://uptimerobot.com/](https://uptimerobot.com/) \- 50 Monitors, Checked
Every 5 Minutes, Totally Free!

Should help, Bonus - availability reports

------
gregjor
I use cron + curl. Maybe not super simple but not hard.

